# Antepartum only-59426



## wonder1963 (Jun 16, 2017)

When billing 59426, should the date span be billed or the final visit date?


----------



## tracylc10 (Jun 16, 2017)

We use the final date of service.


----------



## thescientist8 (Oct 11, 2017)

tracylc10 said:


> We use the final date of service.



We're billing 59426 with final date as DOS. MVP has been denying our claims stating " Pre-natal Visit Dates Required"


----------



## pcampbell135 (Oct 20, 2017)

It depends on the payer.  What payer are you trying to bill?


----------



## robinski84@yahoo.com (Jan 3, 2018)

e.ellehcim@yahoo.com said:


> We're billing 59426 with final date as DOS. MVP has been denying our claims stating " Pre-natal Visit Dates Required"



Optima does the same thing. In that case you may have to mail them a paper claim and write in the DOS on the claim lines below the CPT. We write in the individual DOS. Hope this helps! 

Robin Skievaski, CPC


----------



## thescientist8 (Jan 8, 2018)

robinski84@yahoo.com said:


> Optima does the same thing. In that case you may have to mail them a paper claim and write in the DOS on the claim lines below the CPT. We write in the individual DOS. Hope this helps!
> 
> Robin Skievaski, CPC



thank you! And yes, that's what I did.. But now they're denying it as part of the "in office list procedure". We're a freestanding clinic and due to our location we use POS 22. I tried to appeal it but nada.


----------



## emilyayala@sbcglobal.net (Mar 27, 2018)

*Antepartum only - Date of Delivery or Last Visit*

Hello,
I was told to use the date of delivery for Antepartum only (59426 or 59425) but I'm getting a denial from Anthem Insurance. If I were to use the last date that the patient was seen for prenatal care, I'm afraid other insurance may deny for timely filing. Where can I find that it state what date I should use?

any help is appreciated.


----------

